# I'm all in with a new toy



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hope it works for you.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice. What's the footage on the cart and the jetter.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wish I had one of those:laughing: now gets to making money with it 408:thumbsup:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Is that made by pro built?


----------



## 408plumber (Apr 24, 2012)

There is 300 feet of 3/8 on the jetter and 200 on the cart. Just got it from JNW.


----------

